

Ask HN: Good engineers in Seattle? - nola

If this describes you:<p>-substantial experience building web-applications<p>-deep knowledge of python, django, mysql, etc.<p>-move fast<p>-live in seattle<p>-reliable, nice, and get things done<p>please contact me. I'm hiring a part-time (mainly back-end) engineer for my local advertising / location-based startup.<p>Thanks!<p>nola1919@gmail.com (please put "Hacker News" in the subject line of your email)
======
jdp23
Try posting to the Digital Eve list there -- it's free, and my previous
startup got good candidates for other roles.

~~~
nola
have link?

edit: nm, found it; thanks for the suggestion.

